# If Tsunade had Byakugo activated, could she survive Gaara's Sand Coffin?



## Kazekage94 (Apr 20, 2014)

The title says it all

I always wondered this, and I wasn't sure.

Could she survive any of his burials with her healing techniques?

Not sure if this belongs here. My apologies.


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 20, 2014)

Probably, Kimi can survive it so can Tsunade. 
Tsunade's regeneration and innate durability allows her to tank an attack like that imo.
Put depends on the scale of the attack. If it is current Gaara in the desert he probably has a better chance of killing Tsunade.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2014)

If it crushed her completely, i doubt it.


----------



## Bloodblossom (Apr 20, 2014)

If Gaara gets sand into her wounds he can stop the regeneration, like the Shukaku did to Madara's Hashirama regen.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 20, 2014)

If he completely crushes her into nothing then no, but I'm not sure if he'll be able to do that. As long as her body is left in tact she will regenerate.

Of course, in most scenarios I'd say she could just smack sand off whatever part of her limb is captured, or else use her innate strength to bust out, or summon Katsuyu to bust her out if all else fails.​​


----------



## Ejenku (Apr 20, 2014)

Depends on how much sand Gaara has available. If it's only his gourd sand yes. If it's a desert she'd need to summon katsuya along with Byakugo.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 20, 2014)

Tsunade wouldn't even need Byakugou to survive a normal Sabaku Kyuu or Sabaku Sousou from Gaara.

She would probably sustain only minor injuries, if that.

Madara's Magatama went right through Gaara's sand like a hot knife through butter, yet they didn't even break Tsunade's skin.


----------



## Veracity (Apr 20, 2014)

Going to have to agree with Niku here.

Taking into consideration her durabilty against Yasaka point blank fired into her stomach, There is no way a sand coffin would kill her. 

Byakago isn't needed, and Katusyu sure as hell isn't either. It's also no note that if she was ever caught in sand coffin, she could simply wave her finger around and disperse the sand considering how freaking overpowered her finger is.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 20, 2014)

Depends on the amount of sand he has, if he had a healthy amount of sand evenly applied on her body then ya I think he could kill her.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Tsunade wouldn't even need Byakugou to survive a normal Sabaku Kyuu or Sabaku Sousou from Gaara.
> 
> She would probably sustain only minor injuries, if that.
> 
> Madara's Magatama went right through Gaara's sand like a hot knife through butter, yet they didn't even break Tsunade's skin.



How is a durability comparison affecting Gaara's squeezing strenght?


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't think so.

Tsunade's amazing feats are taken not due to her amazing durability, but due to her ability to heal from the damage she sustains. Gaara's Sand Coffin would crush her brain, something I would buy killing her before she can properly regenerate from the damage.

Of course in real life Tsunade would force herself out of the coffin with pure strength.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Apr 20, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> Going to have to agree with Niku here.
> 
> Taking into consideration her durabilty against Yasaka point blank fired into her stomach, There is no way a sand coffin would kill her.who's sand had yakago isn't needed, and Katusyu sure as hell isn't either. It's also no note that if she was ever caught in sand coffin, she could simply wave her finger around and disperse the sand considering how freaking overpowered her finger is.



Doesn't his coffins liquify people? During part 1 he crushed the guy so hard all of his blood was raining down. Her skin isn't as durable as Kimimaros bones. And that was in Part 1 this is Current Gaara whos sand has vastly improved.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2014)

^Just for the record and unless i am missing something.... The _sand shield_'s durability has nothing to do with it's crushing power.

Therefore i still don't understand what Niku meant with that, or how he got into that conclusion.


----------



## Ersa (Apr 20, 2014)

Tsunade digs out of his Sand Coffin with regeneration. Juicing fodder in no way comes close to juicing a Senju descendant with regeneration. Not to mention Part I Base Gai could bat aside Gaara's sand like nothing, I'm sure someone like Tsunade who was compared to someone (Sakura) capable of punching rocks that are large apartment sized into the air could do the same to Gaara now.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Apr 20, 2014)

Ersatz, the question isn't if Tsunade could escape the Sand Coffin. The question is if Tsunade could stand still and tank a Sand Coffin due to natural/Byakuyo-enhanced power.


----------



## Ersa (Apr 20, 2014)

Well the answer is yes she could. Juicing a fodder Genin from Part I doesn't equate to juicing a tank. Yes, Gaara has improved but the difference between a fodder and Tsunade with Byakogou on is equally immense. The Sand Coffin will likely do a lot of damage but she'll heal up just fine. Then she digs out, grabs Gaara and uses him as a punching bag.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 20, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> How is a durability comparison affecting Gaara's squeezing strenght?



Gaara can't crush his own best sand shield with a simple Sabaku Kyuu/Sousou, ergo it shouldn't pose a threat to Tsunade.



Kazekage94 said:


> Doesn't his coffins liquify people? During part 1 he crushed the guy so hard all of his blood was raining down.



Tsunade is not an ordinary person.



> Her skin isn't as durable as Kimimaros bones.



Hardness and durability aren't the same thing.

Although Tsunade's skin may not be as hard as Kimimaro's bones, it has certainly proven quite durable. The fact that it is elastic rather than brittle actually works to her advantage, since she doesn't have to worry about splitting like a log if an attack does happen to break her skin (like the way Kimi's bone drill shattered against Gaara's sand; that won't happen to Tsunade).

Say what you want about the hardness of their bones, but Tsunade is definitely more durable when it comes to the other layers of their bodies like skin and musculature. And she supposedly uses chakra to enhance her body when she strikes, too.



> And that was in Part 1 this is Current Gaara whos sand has vastly improved.



You're also comparing complete no-talent fodder to one of the physically strongest characters in the manga.


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Gaara can't crush his own best sand shield with a simple Sabaku Kyuu/Sousou, ergo it shouldn't pose a threat to Tsunade.



Or i am too slow, or something doesn't fit. When did Gaara tried to crush his own shield? I mean, his sand shield couldn't prevent Magatama from piercing it, but i still fail to see how this means the force he can exert is weak too. The sand's durability taking attacks and the power it has while crushing are not related as much as i know.


----------



## FlamingRain (Apr 20, 2014)

> How is a durability comparison affecting Gaara's squeezing strenght?



It's like Danzō's kunai breaking on _Susano'o_- we could have given that Kunai to V2 Killer Bee and it'd still break because it isn't made out of a strong enough material to be up to the task of penetrating the ribcage.

Something's durability caps the amount of force it can exert without breaking itself. If the object being struck is more durable than the object striking it the latter will give way to stress.

That's part of why using gates is so harmful for the user, why Naruto broke his ankle landing too quickly when he first used KCM, or why Ohnoki threw his back out attacking.

Also what Niku said before I logged back in.





Back on-topic:

_Tensō no Jutsu_ should be somewhat more dangerous than _Sabaku Sōsō_, and Tsunade came out of that with minor injuries.

She'd likely be fine without regenerating, but even if it could crush her that's probably one of the forms of damage _Byakugō no Jutsu_ is most capable of covering.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 20, 2014)

Dr. Leonard Church said:


> Of course in real life Tsunade would ''force'' herself out of the coffin with pure strength.



except that is physically impossible...


----------



## Kazekage94 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Tsunade wouldn't even need Byakugou to survive a normal Sabaku Kyuu or Sabaku Sousou from Gaara.
> 
> She would probably sustain only minor injuries, if that.
> 
> Madara's Magatama went right through Gaara's sand like a hot knife through butter, yet they didn't even break Tsunade's skin.



How can you compare those different attacks?
One pierces you while the other crushes you. 
So you believe that if he surrounds herself with sand (the entire body) she would survive without even using her regeneration? So the coffin wouldn't even cause major damage whatsoever?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 20, 2014)

It would break her down but it would not lolliquify her with instant regen active i don't think.

Of course if she was allowed to fight back that coffin might as well be paper .


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 20, 2014)

and tsunade would obviously die & a 2nd attack, as an  immediate follow-up, would kill kill her instantly



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Of course if she was allowed to fight back that coffin might as well be paper .



 no, general laws of physics still have basic application in the narutoverse. again, she cant ''muscle'' freaking loltelekineticsand away from her own person...


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 20, 2014)

FlamingRain said:


> It's like Danzō's kunai breaking on _Susano'o_- we could have given that Kunai to V2 Killer Bee and it'd still break because it isn't made out of a strong enough material to be up to the task of penetrating the ribcage.
> 
> Something's durability caps the amount of force it can exert without breaking itself. If the object being struck is more durable than the object striking it the latter will give way to stress.
> 
> ...





I guess i am understanding more. You mean then that Gaara cannot crush Tsunade because he couldn't make the sand shield strong enough to effectively block an attack that didn't damage her much?

Actually, it makes sense. Even though there are two differences here that, even thought i would not take that it would work to kill her, i think that it can force her to regen. Those two reasons are that Madara's bigger Magatama had more impact force if we assume it was more powerful due to the size... While the other one is Tsunade being covered completely by sand, wich would make it harder to tank.

I have my doubts on another thing as well, Gaara had enough force to block a C3 explosion, i would find weird that Magatama would have more destructive force than C3, even thought it is a jutsu of Uchiha Madara.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 20, 2014)

walpurgis Burgoo said:


> no, general laws of physics still have basic application in the narutoverse. again, she cant ''muscle'' freaking loltelekineticsand away from her own person...



Kimimaro, sandaime raikage and trollkage have done it, why can't she?


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 20, 2014)

Assuming this is War-Arc Gaara it probably depends on how much sand he's got at his disposal. In a desert I'd say yeah Tsunade gets pasted.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 20, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Kimimaro, sandaime raikage and trollkage have done it...





No, they just couldn't be pkysically crushed.
 aside from their _static body jutsus_, their iron like constitutions girded them.

whatever dramatic effects shone in still-panel artwork afterward are irrelevant.

So what, will she punch herself? shake like a dog? or ''lol Tsunade runs thru it''(implying it wouldn't stick to her)


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 21, 2014)

walpurgis Burgoo said:


> No, they just couldn't be pkysically crushed.
> aside from their _static body jutsus_, their iron like constitutions girded them.
> 
> whatever dramatic effects shone in still-panel artwork afterward are irrelevant.
> ...



Wait, so you are saying despite the manga literally showing Kimimaro, Sandaime raikage and Trollkage bursting or running out of gaara's sand coffin, they actually aren't capable of dong that?

The sand doesn't stick to her at least after it's formed the coffin around her as we see in the manga.  If you want a logical explanation, tsunade probably jumps or muscles her way through with enough force to scatter the sand off of her, but really none is needed because we are explicitly shown this happening in the manga.  Thus while an explanation would help us understand what's going on, a lack of one on our part doesn't mean the result that happened in the manga doesn't come about.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2014)

Sand Coffin Yes, sand pyramid no.



ueharakk said:


> Kimimaro, sandaime raikage and trollkage have done it, why can't she?


To be fair:
-Mizukage can turn into water-oil, and had Joki boy/was an edo.
-Sandaime body alone is like iron not including his shroud.
-Kimmimaro explained he had to create an extra film of bone under his flesh, and second time needed CS2 to aid.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 21, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Wait, so you are saying despite the manga literally showing Kimimaro, Sandaime raikage and Trollkage bursting or running out of gaara's *ineffective *sand coffin, they actually aren't capable of dong that?


 yes. you're simply perverting facts in the sequence of narrative by taking artwotk/panel consistency out of context



> The sand doesn't stick to her at least after it's formed the coffin around her as we see in the manga.


No, Gaara magics sand onto her :S



> If you want a logical explanation, tsunade probably *jumps* or muscles her way through with enough force to scatter the sand off of her...



...except that's just not logical, its redundant(jumping into the air) & it still doesn't address the many initial displays of friction shown by the sand.


----------



## Veracity (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Sand Coffin Yes, sand pyramid no.
> 
> 
> To be fair:
> ...



To be fair breaking out of sand coffin has nothing to do with your defense lol. Just because Sandaime Raikage has an iron body doesn't mean he can run through it. He has to be physically strong enough also. 

And Tsunade makes the Sandaime Raikage look like a toddler when it comes to strength. Considering she could push the ground apart with a tap of her finger, she should casually be able to swing her arm and disperse the sand.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> To be fair breaking out of sand coffin has nothing to do with your defense lol. Just because Sandaime Raikage has an iron body doesn't mean he can run through it. He has to be physically strong enough also.
> 
> And Tsunade makes the Sandaime Raikage look like a toddler when it comes to strength. Considering she could push the ground apart with a tap of her finger, she should casually be able to swing her arm and disperse the sand.



Lifting/striking are completely different than durability/ body strength. Sandaime was a muscle freak similar to Ei (who tanked teleportation in base, while Tsunade needed to heal). The man fought with a bjuu, tanked FRS, etc. Plus with his Raiton shroud he becomes extremely strong. Tsunade's problem would not getting killed, and then worrying about trying to burst through.


----------



## Veracity (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Lifting/striking are completely different than durability/ body strength. Sandaime was a muscle freak similar to Ei (who tanked teleportation in base, while Tsunade needed to heal). The man fought with a bjuu, tanked FRS, etc. Plus with his Raiton shroud he becomes extremely strong. Tsunade's problem would not getting killed, and then worrying about trying to burst through.



So we both agree that Tsunade has the strength to break out considering she is superior to the Sandaime in physical strength right ? 

Anyway, Tsunade tanked Yasaka( revered as strongest Sussano projectile) with zero damage. All while Gaara's  Mother Sand Shield was helpless in the hands of the same Justu. Gaara is a defensive fighter, known for his defense. Unless you believe that his offensive trumps his defense, then Tsunade should tank Sand Pyramid/Coffin just fine. Even if she is slightly injured, then Byakugo should clean up just fine. She most likely doesn't need it, but with it, she survived easily, and drags her finger in a straight line dispersing all the sand casually.


----------



## Ersa (Apr 21, 2014)

Tsunade tanked a mini Yasaka, while a very impressive feat let's not compare it to the bigger beads he fired against Gaara. The bead's power scale with size. That being said, I think that durability feat does indeed suggest Tsunade can tank Gaara's little jutsu.


----------



## Veracity (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think the difference between the Magamata is as big as people seem to make it : (1)
(1)

Especially considering the angle which the Yasaka were displayed made them bigger .

Oh well, even if they were bigger , it doesn't account for Tsunade taking no damage while Gaara strongest shield got shredded through.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes. Even Kimimaru survived after that and Tsunade is much more durable than him.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> -Mizukage can turn into water-oil, and had Joki boy/was an edo.
> -Sandaime body alone is like iron not including his shroud.


actually his body is like steel, blood is like iron, but it's not relevant to the conversation we were having.  I was posting in reply to whether or not tsunade could break out of sand coffin not about whether she could tank it or not.



Dr. White said:


> -Kimmimaro explained he had to create an extra film of bone under his flesh, and second time needed CS2 to aid.


same as above, I'm just talking about whether or not someone can muscle their way out of sand coffin, not about whether that particular person can survive it or not.

However if asked that question, i'd say tsunade does survive it considering she has pretty good durability in base, and with Byakugo activated she can heal from stuff like mini ym in almost an instant.


----------



## fior fior (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, nerve cells and brain neurons can't undergo mitosis, so I don't see how Tsunade is going to survive when her head is completely crushed.

Then again, Mizukage and Suigetsu can turn into puddles and re-form. There isn't any way to know, considering Tsunade has never had her head blown to pieces.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Apr 21, 2014)

Tsunade has regenerated plenty of parts of her body that don't actively undergo mitosis - especially bones. She's survived a lot of what should be instant-kill hits and survived, so it would be feasible for her to survive for a short while without a head, especially whenever less durable/resilient foes have done so. I'm not totally sure if she could outright regrow a head or regrow large parts of her brain, but Katsuyu may be able to reattach her head enough for her regeneration to seal the wound.​​


----------



## FlamingRain (Apr 21, 2014)

fior fior said:


> Well, nerve cells and brain neurons can't undergo mitosis, so I don't see how Tsunade is going to survive when her head is completely crushed.



Those cells can undergo mitosis, the only reason they don't is because they lack the stimulation to continue it once fully matured (which isn't dissimilar to the majority of cells in a fully mature adult body). They _can_, however, be induced into dividing again provided sufficient stimulation, which Tsunade's Chakra would be providing.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 21, 2014)

Madara let Gaara crush him in a Shukaku sand pyramid because lol regen, before he busted out with non-sense Susano.  Kimi also took it.  Tsunade also took the teleport, which I think puts more pressure on a body, inside and out, than sand crusher.  Given all that, Tsunade could at least take sand burial.


----------



## fior fior (Apr 21, 2014)

^ Thanks, I'd forgotten that Tsunade has already done what would seem impossible. After all, she was torn completely in half by Madara but with Katsuyu's help she managed to put her spine back together - almost as impossible as regenerating a new brain, so I'd give her the benefit of the doubt and say that Tsunade could probably survive the sand coffin.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 21, 2014)

Without a shadow of doubt.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Apr 21, 2014)

I would say yes but then Gaara just crushes her again


----------



## Veracity (Apr 21, 2014)

fior fior said:


> Well, nerve cells and brain neurons can't undergo mitosis, so I don't see how Tsunade is going to survive when her head is completely crushed.
> 
> Then again, Mizukage and Suigetsu can turn into puddles and re-form. There isn't any way to know, considering Tsunade has never had her head blown to pieces.



We shouldn't limit Tsunade by realistic Restrictions . This is a manga after all. 

She's  had her spinal cord severed on 3 different occasions and healed up perfectly fine. Which is impossible in our world .


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 21, 2014)

Talking about Gaara, i am still not very convinced. Unless Mini Magatama has more power than C3, something i just can't see _right_ now, then i don't see how Gaara cannot put the same amount of power he used against the bomb to try and crush somebody.

If i bring Tsunade to the discussion, i don't think she can tank C3. I do think she can regenerate if the attack doesn't erase her, but if the choice of who's more powerful (C3 or normal Magatama) is with C3, or if people don't think Tsunade can survive/tank C3, then it should be safe to assume that Gaara can crush her, using less or the same effort he used to block it.

That is, if we believe that C3 is more powerful than YM _and_ if we don't think that Tsunade can loltank C3 like nothing, though.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Apr 21, 2014)

If I might add, the body cannot live without the brain. If Gaara did crush her brain, then she is dead. You need the brain and the heart to function properly. She isn't regenerating a brain


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 21, 2014)

fior fior said:


> Well, nerve cells and brain neurons can't undergo mitosis, so I don't see how Tsunade is going to survive when her head is completely crushed.
> 
> Then again, Mizukage and Suigetsu can turn into puddles and re-form. There isn't any way to know, considering Tsunade has never had her head blown to pieces.


considering tsunade's spinal cord was severed by madara's sword and was cut completely in half, yet walks fine, I don't  think the whole neurons not replicating themselves after being damaged doesn't apply to this manga.

Actually, perhaps it does apply, but tsunade's Byakugo and genesis rebirth forces the cells that normally don't replicate to replicate.



LostSelf said:


> Talking about Gaara, i am still not very convinced. Unless Mini Magatama has more power than C3, something i just can't see _right_ now, then i don't see how Gaara cannot put the same amount of power he used against the bomb to try and crush somebody.
> 
> If i bring Tsunade to the discussion, i don't think she can tank C3. I do think she can regenerate if the attack doesn't erase her, but if the choice of who's more powerful (C3 or normal Magatama) is with C3, or if people don't think Tsunade can survive/tank C3, then it should be safe to assume that Gaara can crush her, using less or the same effort he used to block it.
> 
> That is, if we believe that C3 is more powerful than YM _and_ if we don't think that Tsunade can loltank C3 like nothing, though.


Why would gaara blocking C3 = gaara can offensively exert that kind of power?


----------



## LostSelf (Apr 21, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> considering tsunade's spinal cord was severed by madara's sword and was cut completely in half, yet walks fine, I don't  think the whole neurons not replicating themselves after being damaged doesn't apply to this manga.
> 
> Actually, perhaps it does apply, but tsunade's Byakugo and genesis rebirth forces the cells that normally don't replicate to replicate.
> 
> ...



Because he uses the same power to keep the sand in one place without the explosion making it blow off.

He needed to put more power in his defense than the bomb's destructive capabilities. This can also be used when somebody is trying to break free from the coffin, if he could prevent C3 from destroying and tearing the shield apart, it's likely that he can do the same to avoid people escaping.

However, since the debate is not if Tsunade can get out of it or not, i still think that if Gaara could make the shield so strong, he can use that same force to crush somebody.

P.D: If you see the arguments above/other pages, people are saying that Tsunade can easly tank Sand Burial or Pyramid like nothing, just because Magatama pierced though the sand and a mini YM did nothing to her. So i think they are using this logic, if i am not wrong. Because if it's not that kind of logic, i don't know what the hell they are meaning... Wich is what i am basing my posts of.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2014)

With a sand coffin she can probably generate enough force to bust through the relatively small amount of sand used for the coffin. Problem is she is going to need a shit ton of immediate force to bust through a sand pyramid coffin due to the amount of sand used. Trollkage used Joki Boy because it is an immediate explosion, not a human trying to generate force while being restrained.


----------



## Veracity (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> With a sand coffin she can probably generate enough force to bust through the relatively small amount of sand used for the coffin. Problem is she is going to need a shit ton of immediate force to bust through a sand pyramid coffin due to the amount of sand used. Trollkage used Joki Boy because it is an immediate explosion, not a human trying to generate force while being restrained.



Rusty and drunk Tsunade can generate enough force to split the ground apart with one finger: *can just grab the blade itself*

If healthy Tsunade actually swing her fist around, she can easily generate the forse to disperse the sand


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> Rusty and drunk Tsunade can generate enough force to split the ground apart with one finger: *can just grab the blade itself*
> 
> If healthy Tsunade actually swing her fist around, she can easily generate the forse to disperse the sand



Your example doesn't counter my argument because she is in the air. She can swing her hand back or move it down gaining momentum and force before contact with the ground she split. If gaara is covering 99% of the space around Tsunade and crushing her she can't allow her muscles to generate force instantly, as muscles need to flew for force.


----------



## Veracity (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Your example doesn't counter my argument because she is in the air. She can swing her hand back or move it down gaining momentum and force before contact with the ground she split. If gaara is covering 99% of the space around Tsunade and crushing her she can't allow her muscles to generate force instantly, as muscles need to flew for force.




What ? I don't understand how the sand is restraining anything when Tsunade sports the physical strength to toss buildings. Not only this , but Tsunade also releases chakra at contact. She simply moves her arm( unless you assume that Gaara can sustain more pressure throughout his sand then Tsuande is physically strong, and that takes you back to Tanto feat) and releases chakra and disperses the sand. Tsuande packs more power then the Sandaime( who had to physically move through just like Tsunade does) and also packs more power and force then Joki Boy.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> What ? I don't understand how the sand is restraining anything when Tsunade sports the physical strength to toss buildings. Not only this , but Tsunade also releases chakra at contact. She simply moves her arm( unless you assume that Gaara can sustain more pressure throughout his sand then Tsuande is physically strong, and that takes you back to Tanto feat) and releases chakra and disperses the sand. Tsuande packs more power then the Sandaime( who had to physically move through just like Tsunade does) and also packs more power and force then Joki Boy.



You are not understanding what I am telling you.


----------



## Veracity (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> You are not understanding what I am telling you.



No, I know exactly what you are saying. You are saying that because she will be submerged in sand that she won't be able to move her arm to gain momentum to bust of the sand. I am straight up telling you that she has the physical strength to do so as tossing building sized tantos and being physically stronger then Kimmi and Sandaime Raikage (who canonically broke free from being submerged in sand) assures that she can move through such. And ON TOP OF being naturally stronger then Kimmi and the Raikage, she can also release chakra at the tip of her limbs to increase the damage. This makes rushing through sand a breeze.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> With a sand coffin she can probably generate enough force to bust through the relatively small amount of sand used for the coffin. Problem is she is going to need a shit ton of immediate force to bust through a sand pyramid coffin due to the amount of sand used. Trollkage used Joki Boy because it is an immediate explosion, not a human trying to generate force while being restrained.



Tsunade flexes really hard.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Tsunade flexes really hard.



Not hard enough to overcome all the massive pressure filling up all the space around her. Like I said Sand Coffin yes, compared to her body size she can muster it IMO, but the Pyramid is out of reach for her, I don't even know if she could break out of Susano's grip which I rate <= the force gaara has, except he is burying her over many more times.


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Apr 21, 2014)

Why is everyone arguing about whether or not Tsunade could escape the sand coffin? That question is irrelevant because it's _not what the OP is asking_. The question is asking, _"could Tsunade tank a Sand Coffin?"_.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2014)

If Gaara successfully imploded her then I don't know Imo it depends how badly her heart/brain are. If they aren't completely smushed/lacerated from bones and what not then she probably can quick heal with her seal and bust out.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Not hard enough to overcome all the massive pressure filling up all the space around her. Like I said Sand Coffin yes, compared to her body size she can muster it IMO, but the Pyramid is out of reach for her, I don't even know if she could break out of Susano's grip which I rate <= the force gaara has, except he is burying her over many more times.



Her power comes from a build up and release of chakra, which adds explosive power to her already tier 5 strength muscles, not from her actual swing like a normal punch.  She can do this to every muscle in her body, which is why she can super attack with a finger, her foot, or a shoulder charge. Whatever point of contact she chooses.  (Sakura can only do her fist)

The actual massive pressure of they pyramid isn't really that much, or it's not something that would stop her.  The French dude stopped himself from being crushed by the entire force of the compressing pyramid by putting some oil around the sand immediately around him.  Maybe that should have gone differently, but obviously Kishi doesn't think so, and he wins in his manga.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Her power comes from a build up and release of chakra, which adds explosive power to her already tier 5 strength muscles, not from her actual swing like a normal punch.  She can do this to every muscle in her body, which is why she can super attack with a finger, her foot, or a shoulder charge. Whatever point of contact she chooses.  (Sakura can only do her fist)


Yeah but her build up of chakra is internal, it boost her stats when released. It doesn't burst out like Gai's gates/or an explosion (I don't think Gai's gates below 8 can bust him out for reference). She does exactly like Sakura does and releases her chakra at the apex of her swing before contact, only difference is she has natural massive strength on top: I get that. but in every example of her strength she needs momentum from flexing her muscles. A flick to the forehead? She has to arch her finger back (through non resistant air), the kick that tore apart the floor vs Oro? She had to raise her leg like an axe kick before dropping it. She can't do this when not only does she have the capability to move, but pressure is actively being applied at a tremendous scale.(pre skip forced Kimmo to make an extra skull frame, and then forced him into CS2 with it) 



> The actual massive pressure of they pyramid isn't really that much, or it's not something that would stop her.  The French dude stopped himself from being crushed by the entire force of the compressing pyramid by putting some oil around the sand immediately around him.  Maybe that should have gone differently, but obviously Kishi doesn't think so, and he wins in his manga.


Not really equivocal circumstances. Trollkage is highly implied to be related to suigetsu or in the least use near identical jutsu. Trollkage's oil disabled Gaara's sand meaning he couldn't use it to crush him (he ws also at the top not the bottom) , and we also don't know if Trollkage can liquify like the Hozuki's. On top of that he was an edo


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Tsunade flexes really hard.



Asuma lops


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 21, 2014)

There's no build up to dead lifting.

Why I don't think Trollkage and Suigetsu are comparable.


----------



## Veracity (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes Tsunade doesn't posses some average level of strength.  The amount of strength she posses is ridiculous, especially if one was to compare it directly to body size.

Ya know what isn't even close to her body size? This building sized sword that she tossed 450ft into the air causally while rusty: Asuma lops

The amount of strength it would take to just pick that sword up and take on step would be tremendous. The fact that Tsunade not only lifted the sword, but hurdled 90 times her body height with he means she has too tier physical strength.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 21, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> There's no build up to dead lifting.
> 
> Why I don't think Trollkage and Suigetsu are comparable.



She isn't deadlifting though, she is completely submersed. She cannot generate force there is no argument here.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Apr 21, 2014)

It really depends on how it happens, if she gets crushed all around her body then, probably no but if it's an arm and a leg or just part of her body then yeah, I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> She isn't deadlifting though, she is completely submersed. She cannot generate force there is no argument here.



**


----------



## iJutsu (Apr 22, 2014)

Sand coffin isn't a crushing force. 
*Remember when datclone did this?*
*Remember when datclone did this?*
It's basically a stabbing action. Sure it could crush you, but it's mostly piercing.

Tsunade is easily stabbed. She's not surviving this one once it gets to her brain.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Apr 22, 2014)

No it isn't^


----------



## Jad (Apr 22, 2014)

Ryuzaki said:


> It really depends on how it happens, if she gets crushed all around her body then, probably no but if it's an arm and a leg or just part of her body then yeah, I don't see a problem with it.



Oh wow. What the flip. Haven't seen you post in ages


----------



## genii96 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sand coffin turns her to a pile of blood. Tsunade isn't durable,she just heals quickly


----------



## Shinryu (May 21, 2014)

No Sand Coffin would make her brain splat AKA she dead.


----------



## Turrin (May 21, 2014)

She tanked CST with Gensis alone, so yes she is tanking anything Gaara can pull out.


----------



## Kyu (May 21, 2014)

She should have zero problems unless Gaara has an entire desert at his disposal.


----------

